# Banking with Permanent TSB



## rheinie (29 Oct 2004)

What are the advantages / disadvantages of banking with Permanent as against the other major banks ,am thinking of transferring my account from BOI,. any general comments welcome.thanks


----------



## Chrisb (29 Oct 2004)

I've almost completed the exact same transfer. I became sick and tired of boi, after mounting complaints about their service and incompetency. Chose PTSB and have had a great experience so far. If don't use an overdraft you can avail of their loyalty account which has no banking fees. Also have my mortgage with them. Whenever I have had to deal with some one in person or over the phone they have been extremely efficient. They even ring back when they say they will; unlike that other shower a ....


----------



## Tiger (30 Oct 2004)

*direct debits*

moved to PTSB about a year ago for the free banking, no complaints so far.

The only problem (& this is a general one) is moving direct debits, you have to do this yourself, and it is error prone (letters go missing).

I had 11 direct debits to move, drove me mad!!!

(you should also neogotiate this when you move, as they charge E5 to set up a new one).


----------



## ClubMan (30 Oct 2004)

*Re: direct debits*

I've never had problems starting, stopping or moving direct debits with _PermanentTSB_ although when doing so I always made sure to attend my branch _in person_, give my instructions in writing and have them update the computerised records there and then.


----------



## rheinie (30 Oct 2004)

Many thanks for the positive replies ,any one have any experiences with their Internet Banking ,dont have many debit or Standing O ,s so do most of the banking online.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Oct 2004)

I use their online banking for checking my statement/balance and for paying bills and it works fine as far as that goes. I'm not sure if other online banking operations offer more comprehensive services that _PTSB_ don't? I also avoid any transaction charges on my _PTSB_ current acocunt by keeping the required average/cleared monthly/quarterly balance. If you are concerned about transaction charges then check out the [broken link removed].


----------



## Moneybags (1 Nov 2004)

PTSB is making a lot of noise about switching your account but there are two big drawbacks:

1) Unless you also have a PTSB mortgage, you'll have to keep at least €1,000 in the account to get free banking.

2) Free banking only applies to ongoing transactions. You'll have to pay every time you set up direct debits and standing orders. I've heard of people who ended up paying €30 in fees when they thought they were getting free banking.

As you'd expect from the guy in the _Sopranos_, not everything is at it appears.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2004)

*As you'd expect from the guy in the Sopranos, not everything is at it appears.*

Yeah - that has to be one of the oddest advertising campaigns ever - a screen mafioso advertising an Irish bank! :\


----------



## biggerry (4 Nov 2004)

I moved everything about 3 years ago from BOI (it was the time BOI said that deposit account holders couldn't use their PASS card in non-BOI ATM's) to PermanentTSB.  

At that time the only difference between BOI's online banking and PTSB online banking was that you couldn't view your PTSB credit card account on-line.  They said that they expected this to be available in about a year.  It took a bit longer, but as RainyDay pointed out in this post  it's available now.  

The only minor problem I had when I moved was that when I closed my BOI accounts, BOI gave me a bank draft which unfortunately takes about a week to clear.  If you have DD's or SO's due within a few days of setting up your account, make sure you have the funds to meet these!!


----------



## ajapale (4 Nov 2004)

*screen mafioso*

Hi Clubman,



> a screen mafioso advertising an Irish bank!



This is the old advertising maxim in action "if you cant fix it ...feature it!"

ajapale


----------



## Dan The Man (12 Nov 2004)

*screen mafioso*

The biggest drawback was not having the visa on the internet, but the have now thank God (sorry Clubman).

Other than that their pretty good, but no car park!


----------



## brianbmcd (17 Nov 2004)

*Re: screen mafioso*

The PTSB website is excellent. The problem I have encountered - especially in recent months is on the people side.

They seem to move people around quite a lot, when you call them the inevitbale voicemail assures your that "your call is important to us" and then you hang on for ages until someone answers. The person you are looking for is always "with a client" and despite repeated promises they never call you back.

Apart from that they're fine!

PS. I'm with BOI and PTSB currently.

Brian


----------

